# Alternator



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi from Alaska guys

1984 300zx NA 2+2 5 speed manual.

I believe my alternator is shot.

Yesterday while driving my voltage gauge shot well past 18V and all the warning lights came on and the alternator and gauge stopped charging. Im pretty sure the voltage regulator is shot too.

What are the first things i should check out? 

Can alternators from other Nissans work with the Z?

What should i look forward to in changing out the Alternator?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

sounds like an alternator to me. Might want to check the battery too, an overcharge can do bad things to it.

I upgraded to a early 90s maxima alternator, I don't remember if the later NAs have the alternator on the same side of the engine as the turbos or not.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

whats a ballpark price on a alternator?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zbums site says between $125-250. Which should be about right.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

siamiam said:


> whats a ballpark price on a alternator?


I got one from Autozone for like 70-80 with a lifetime warranty. It will prolly have to be changed out every 2 years or so but hey it will be free, nothing will ever last a lifetime.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You can also get one from a junkyard for $30 or so, but it's not really guaranteed to work. Though some junkyards do give a 30 day "money back" guarantee.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks guys 

i called around all the local parts stores in my area an they are averaging around $200+ and none of the local salvage yards have or can get any.

my best bet is o try and buy one online or to have my dead one rebuilt for around $100.

looking down where the alternator is it looks like a pain to get to, any helpful hints on removing and installing one?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

siamiam said:


> looking down where the alternator is it looks like a pain to get to, any helpful hints on removing and installing one?


From underneath. YOu just have to drop the front of the swaybar down out of the way. I don't remember it being especially hard on my SS, but my 85t was a total pain. I'm not sure if there's a real difference, I might've just gotten an oddball alternator that didn't want to fit.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

My 85T was pretty easy, but the first trick is to move the PS pump. With that out of the way you have a clear shot at the alt. For best results, pull the fan and get the shroud out of your way too. Then you can do everything from up top and without having to move the sway bar.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

good information ill keep it in mind


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i got the Alternator changed last night kinda a pain to do but its done 

yanked my AC compressor off and probaly going to throw it away.

im just glad the temperature got above Zero when i did the job


----------

